# CI Cipro 85



## hayabusaman0 (May 23, 2015)

Hi All.
My 2007 cipro 85 is leaking from the roof area where the 2 roof panels join(I'm pretty sure). There is a plastic edge moulding that covers the join, I can't see how to remove this, is just stuck on with mastic etc?

Thanks to all in advance, Paul.


----------

